# Thoughts on a polaris Ranger with a boss plow



## Drewster2012

i am going to be looking at buying a new ranger 900xp with a boss plow. dont know if the v plow or straight, just doing 3 driveways considering i have school and is only 14.. thanks for your thought!. btw i am new here so yeah


----------



## ScubaSteve728

ask yourself if you really need a ranger
you may want to opt for a quad for 3 driveways and you can use it around the house all year long and go riding places unless you have a large farm and plenty of money because they are not cheap an atv is much more versatile


----------



## Drewster2012

ScubaSteve728;1540349 said:


> ask yourself if you really need a ranger
> you may want to opt for a quad for 3 driveways and you can use it around the house all year long and go riding places unless you have a large farm and plenty of money because they are not cheap an atv is much more versatile


i have a sport atv and also run a landscaping business and maintain about 15 lawns in my neighborhood so i think a ranger to haul it and plow would be nice


----------



## ScubaSteve728

a ranger to haul the landscape trailer?


----------



## Drewster2012

yes i can haul 200 pounds


----------



## ScubaSteve728

like you put the mower in the back or on a trailer i am confused 
ride on or push? or both


----------



## Drewster2012

put my tailer on it and all of my equipment in the trailer


----------



## ScubaSteve728

sounds like a good idea for me and you could always pick up more driveways easily once they see you with that. sounds like a good idea to me if you got the cash


----------



## Drewster2012

it can hual 2000 pounds enought to hual my exmark metro and tons of other stuff... 900xp with cab is about 310 a month


----------



## ScubaSteve728

the kawasaki mules are much cheaper if you have a dealer around
they are work horses and very reliable i love my kawasaki


----------



## durafish

if you got the cash then by the ranger. it i was you i would spend $5000 on a atv with plow and wait till you get your license then buy a truck and plow


----------



## ScubaSteve728

durafish;1540395 said:


> if you got the cash then by the ranger. it i was you i would spend $5000 on a atv with plow and wait till you get your license then buy a truck and plow


that's exactly what i did


----------



## Drewster2012

ScubaSteve728;1540397 said:


> that's exactly what i did


true but i can afford 315$ a month..


----------



## durafish

Drewster2012;1540428 said:


> true but i can afford 315$ a month..


but you can afford a ranger?


----------



## SMiller

I have a 900 with a boss plow, I have the only one out as the mount is still two weeks from production.

Have not used it but damn is it cool! 20k without tax as it sits...

http://i689.photobucket.com/albums/vv251/SMiller856/2012-12-17_21-03-29_677.jpg


----------



## Drewster2012

SMiller;1545178 said:


> I have a 900 with a boss plow, I have the only one out as the mount is still two weeks from production.
> 
> Have not used it but damn is it cool! 20k without tax as it sits...
> 
> http://i689.photobucket.com/albums/vv251/SMiller856/2012-12-17_21-03-29_677.jpg


If you could, pm me I got some questions bout ur setup


----------



## hardwoodcd

It sounds like you really want the ranger!!! And it also sounds like your willing to work for it. I work very hard and if I want something I go get it. As long as you have a plan for this machine and can afford it I can tell you that it is a great setup for snow. If you are spending this kind of money I wouldn't even consider the straight blade. My ranger was 2 years old when I bought it and after I set it up the way I wanted I had 18K in it. It is a work horse. I use the winter months to pay for it and I have the rest of the year to do as I please with it. Usually just head back to the neighbors pond with my daughter and reel in some bass! Anyway it a great machine. I'll post a link with some pics of mine. It's a 2010 Ranger XP 800. Full hard cab with plumbed in heat. Boss vxt. Dual battery upgrade. upgraded front springs.

http://s1084.beta.photobucket.com/user/hardwoodcd/library/polaris ranger


----------



## Drewster2012

hardwoodcd;1545236 said:


> It sounds like you really want the ranger!!! And it also sounds like your willing to work for it. I work very hard and if I want something I go get it. As long as you have a plan for this machine and can afford it I can tell you that it is a great setup for snow. If you are spending this kind of money I wouldn't even consider the straight blade. My ranger was 2 years old when I bought it and after I set it up the way I wanted I had 18K in it. It is a work horse. I use the winter months to pay for it and I have the rest of the year to do as I please with it. Usually just head back to the neighbors pond with my daughter and reel in some bass! Anyway it a great machine. I'll post a link with some pics of mine. It's a 2010 Ranger XP 800. Full hard cab with plumbed in heat. Boss vxt. Dual battery upgrade. upgraded front springs.
> 
> http://s1084.beta.photobucket.com/user/hardwoodcd/library/polaris ranger


Thanks for responding! For a 900 ranger it would be 318 a month to fimce with a cab plus the plow. But would the 800 have enough power for wet snow?? I'd love to see the inside/a video of yours sometime, thanks


----------



## hardwoodcd

I don't have any more pics or videos of it right now and it is kept on site where we push with it. We used it all last season with only one good storm. The guys running it have always used atv's in the past and they just love it! Probably just the cab and heat! Just kidding, like I said before its a workhorse. Do they still offer the 800 since the 900 came out? or are you just considering a used one? If I can offer one more piece of advice, since I bought a used model I didn't get power steering. I think with a vxt hanging off the front this would be a nice option. On the other hand I never use it to plow and the guys just love it.


----------



## White Gardens

Save your money.

Find an old rider mower with a blade. Use the rider to pull your trailer around and maybe even use it to mow a few of the lawns.

Just stock pile the money you save monthly to buy a truck and trailer with cash as soon as you get your license.

For the time being, you could also get a single stage snow blower to do the work also, just use the rider and put it on your dinky trailer.

Credit and buying on credit is bad. Stay away. It will serve you much better in life to run off of cash as much as possible.

Listen to this guy and learn early.

http://www.daveramsey.com/home/

http://www.daveramsey.com/radio/home/?ictid=lmbb_radio

...


----------



## Drewster2012

hardwoodcd;1545251 said:


> I don't have any more pics or videos of it right now and it is kept on site where we push with it. We used it all last season with only one good storm. The guys running it have always used atv's in the past and they just love it! Probably just the cab and heat! Just kidding, like I said before its a workhorse. Do they still offer the 800 since the 900 came out? or are you just considering a used one? If I can offer one more piece of advice, since I bought a used model I didn't get power steering. I think with a vxt hanging off the front this would be a nice option. On the other hand I never use it to plow and the guys just love it.


Yes they have a 800 with power steering. Just wondering how u plumed it for heat...


----------



## hardwoodcd

White Gardens;1545253 said:


> Save your money.
> 
> Find an old rider mower with a blade. Use the rider to pull your trailer around and maybe even use it to mow a few of the lawns.
> 
> Just stock pile the money you save monthly to buy a truck and trailer with cash as soon as you get your license.
> 
> For the time being, you could also get a single stage snow blower to do the work also, just use the rider and put it on your dinky trailer.
> 
> Credit and buying on credit is bad. Stay away. It will serve you much better in life to run off of cash as much as possible.
> 
> Listen to this guy and learn early.
> 
> http://www.daveramsey.com/home/
> 
> http://www.daveramsey.com/radio/home/?ictid=lmbb_radio
> 
> ...


Mr. White Garden makes some very good points. I'm not trying to tell you to spend money you don't have but there are ways to borrow smart money. When and if I borrow money you better believe it that what ever I just bought is going to make me some money. And I put in the effort to make sure it happens. Just be very smart about it.


----------



## White Gardens

Another thing you have to consider is not only the monthly payments, but the money you'll spend on insurance along with maintenance.


----------



## Drewster2012

White Gardens;1545295 said:


> Another thing you have to consider is not only the monthly payments, but the money you'll spend on insurance along with maintenance.


Insurance for an off road vehicle?? And I run a landscapngnbusiness in the summer so it would help I could pull a eailer with all my stuff on it


----------



## White Gardens

Drewster2012;1545343 said:


> Insurance for an off road vehicle?? And I run a landscapngnbusiness in the summer so it would help I could pull a eailer with all my stuff on it


If it's used for business, then insure it. Especially if you are dragging it around to do summer work. Some idiot on a cell phone might slam into it, then your stuck making payments and don't have enough money to fix it.

Do you even have liability insurance?

If your going to have it on the road, are you going to get away with it being legal on the road? Doubt it. Even here you can make these vehicles road worthy, but you still have to have a drivers license.

Another reason to just get a lawn tractor for now. Save your money for when you get your license and really want to start amping up your business.

With 15 lawns also, I'm not sure how you could actually make payments and still make any real money unless you've got other work you do.

Not trying to bust your chops here, but you need to get out of the moment and look at the big picture and start planning for the future if you are going to make a business out of this. First thing is to stock pile your money for a rainy day. At 14 and living at home, it shouldn't be a hard task to accomplish.

You should really look at what Dave Ramsey has to say. Listen to some of his archived shows and you'll hear about well to do people who took on "good" debt and are now broke because of it and are trying to fix their situation.

..........


----------



## Drewster2012

White Gardens;1545518 said:


> If it's used for business, then insure it. Especially if you are dragging it around to do summer work. Some idiot on a cell phone might slam into it, then your stuck making payments and don't have enough money to fix it.
> 
> Do you even have liability insurance?
> 
> If your going to have it on the road, are you going to get away with it being legal on the road? Doubt it. Even here you can make these vehicles road worthy, but you still have to have a drivers license.
> 
> Another reason to just get a lawn tractor for now. Save your money for when you get your license and really want to start amping up your business.
> 
> With 15 lawns also, I'm not sure how you could actually make payments and still make any real money unless you've got other work you do.
> 
> Not trying to bust your chops here, but you need to get out of the moment and look at the big picture and start planning for the future if you are going to make a business out of this. First thing is to stock pile your money for a rainy day. At 14 and living at home, it shouldn't be a hard task to accomplish.
> 
> You should really look at what Dave Ramsey has to say. Listen to some of his archived shows and you'll hear about well to do people who took on "good" debt and are now broke because of it and are trying to fix their situation.
> 
> ..........


A Few things
I am just driving it in my neighborhood where my accounts are
why would i insure it
why would a 14 year old have liablilty
'also i can afford it each month and i also run a computer repair business. thats how im paying for the ranger
$25 a yard times 15 is $375 a week 1800 A month. payment is 225 a month for a 800 ranger with steel cab and boss plow seperate..


----------



## White Gardens

Drewster2012;1545534 said:


> A Few things
> I am just driving it in my neighborhood where my accounts are
> why would i insure it
> why would a 14 year old have liablilty
> 'also i can afford it each month and i also run a computer repair business. thats how im paying for the ranger
> $25 a yard times 15 is $375 a week 1800 A month. payment is 225 a month for a 800 ranger with steel cab and boss plow seperate..


Because the majority of accidents happen within a mile of your home.

Why have liability?

So your trimming away at a property and little Johny and Mary are out running around the neighborhood. You don't notice because you are engrossed in your work. Little do you know they are right behind you and all the sudden your trimmer accidentally grabs a rock. The rock goes flying and hits little Johny in the eye causing him to go blind.

Sure, Johny's parents have insurance, but as soon as they make a claim, their insurance company goes after you.

So you don't have liablility......, so the insurance company looks at your assets and takes anything you have, but because your 14, that doesn't amount to much. Next they sue your parents for everything they have, which includes the house, savings, etc.....

Now this cherry mowing gig you have turns into a nightmare and now you and your family are homeless.

Now the ranger.

Your scooting around the neighborhood and during a snowstorm........

Little do you know that some jerk-wad is doing cookies and sliding around corners "just for giggles" and smashes into your ranger and your plow, totaling the ranger.

Sure, it's their fault, but because you aren't a licensed driver, or the ranger is no where close to a street legal vehicle, the driver at fault insurance won't pay a dime for your bills.

And one more to think about.....

Your plowing a driveway because someone called after a big storm and needed it done. Little do you know there is a gas meter right next to the drive. Bam, you hit it. The exhaust of the ranger lights the gas and the house goes up in flames.

You call your liability company, and they won't cover it because you aren't a licensed driver and the ranger isn't street legal.

And because you decided to take on the payments for such a rig, you didn't leave yourself enough money to stock-pile to cover any minor damages out of pocket without claiming it on your insurance, so again your sued.

I'm not trying to discourage you in any way shape or form. I think it's great that you are young and being an entrepreneur at a young age. All I'm trying to do is to steer you on a smart and conservative path so that you can be successful.

And, since you threw your numbers out there, there should be no reason you can't *save* your money and buy that type of equipment with cash. If you are banking that much a month before expenses, then save, save, save............

.....................


----------



## White Gardens

One more to think about.

If you want to make a career out of a physical job such as mowing lawns, then you might want to reconsider any activities that might hurt you physically such as riding a motorcycle or quad just for fun.

As soon as you wreck, break a leg, etc.... then you can't perform your duties and you'll loose all your clients.



..........


----------



## Drewster2012

White Gardens;1545644 said:


> Because the majority of accidents happen within a mile of your home.
> 
> Why have liability?
> 
> So your trimming away at a property and little Johny and Mary are out running around the neighborhood. You don't notice because you are engrossed in your work. Little do you know they are right behind you and all the sudden your trimmer accidentally grabs a rock. The rock goes flying and hits little Johny in the eye causing him to go blind.
> 
> Sure, Johny's parents have insurance, but as soon as they make a claim, their insurance company goes after you.
> 
> So you don't have liablility......, so the insurance company looks at your assets and takes anything you have, but because your 14, that doesn't amount to much. Next they sue your parents for everything they have, which includes the house, savings, etc.....
> 
> Now this cherry mowing gig you have turns into a nightmare and now you and your family are homeless.
> 
> Now the ranger.
> 
> Your scooting around the neighborhood and during a snowstorm........
> 
> Little do you know that some jerk-wad is doing cookies and sliding around corners "just for giggles" and smashes into your ranger and your plow, totaling the ranger.
> 
> Sure, it's their fault, but because you aren't a licensed driver, or the ranger is no where close to a street legal vehicle, the driver at fault insurance won't pay a dime for your bills.
> 
> And one more to think about.....
> 
> Your plowing a driveway because someone called after a big storm and needed it done. Little do you know there is a gas meter right next to the drive. Bam, you hit it. The exhaust of the ranger lights the gas and the house goes up in flames.
> 
> You call your liability company, and they won't cover it because you aren't a licensed driver and the ranger isn't street legal.
> 
> And because you decided to take on the payments for such a rig, you didn't leave yourself enough money to stock-pile to cover any minor damages out of pocket without claiming it on your insurance, so again your sued.
> 
> I'm not trying to discourage you in any way shape or form. I think it's great that you are young and being an entrepreneur at a young age. All I'm trying to do is to steer you on a smart and conservative path so that you can be successful.
> 
> And, since you threw your numbers out there, there should be no reason you can't *save* your money and buy that type of equipment with cash. If you are banking that much a month before expenses, then save, save, save............
> 
> .....................


YOU ARE RIGHT, i got a little discouraged earlier. i will look into liabilty (HOPEFULLY IT WONT BREAK MY BANK) and also to insure the ranger. thanks for your thoughts


----------



## SMiller

You can still get a 800XP even though there is the 900XP now. There is also the 800 mid-size which has the 800XP motor in the 500 chassis.

Nothing wrong with the 800XP, I had a '12 LE (limited edition) EPS (electric power steering) great unit, plenty of power, I have heard of the frame being weak as far as holding up to the Boss V-XT, I miss my 800!

Drewster you do not have a pm available, I don't know if you don't have enough post or if you don't have it set-up. Let me know what you would like to know.


----------



## Drewster2012

SMiller;1545813 said:


> You can still get a 800XP even though there is the 900XP now. There is also the 800 mid-size which has the 800XP motor in the 500 chassis.
> 
> Nothing wrong with the 800XP, I had a '12 LE (limited edition) EPS (electric power steering) great unit, plenty of power, I have heard of the frame being weak as far as holding up to the Boss V-XT, I miss my 800!
> 
> Drewster you do not have a pm available, I don't know if you don't have enough post or if you don't have it set-up. Let me know what you would like to know.


I dont have pm but visitor message or somtghing i have a few questions/ ur option if you dont mind


----------

